# b5 s4 engine turns but wont start/run all the time



## shaner6868 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey guys so looking into buying this s4 locally. It's a 2001 with 101k miles and is a manual car is in very clean condition but there is an issue with it. A few months ago the owner was telling me it started to have an issue. He could start car up an it would sit and idle fine no problem. Then when starting to drive it would go a few miles and then randomly engine would die and come to start and eps/abs light would go on. You could turn the car off for thirty seconds then it would start up and repeat the same deal. Timing belt was recently done and everything else was completely stock. Now the car has been sitting in the garage for about three weeks and sometimes starts and sometimes doesn't and has a 2A trickle. Here are some videos that may help 

Video 1 (starts) 





 
Video 2 (no start) 




 
Video 3 (no start)


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

Is it showing any DTCs/codes? 

The EPS/ABS light will trip if there's even an issue with the MAF sensor sometimes.


----------



## spinningpedals (Nov 12, 2010)

well start with the obvious, check for spark and fuel.. if you have not fuel, disconnect the fuel pump( after access through the cover plate under the back seat( may be through the trunk if yo have a b5. if you can put power to is and you hear the fuel pump come to life, insure you have spark, if not, may be a position sensor, i just had my crankshaft sensor pull the same tricks.. give it a scan.


----------

